# check it out - what do you think?



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 19, 2009)

Finally got around to making some flash "accessories" lol. I made a spotlight, soft box, and just finishing up my bounce attachment (still have to sew on the black backing). 

If anyone is interested in what I use and what I did just ask and ye shall receive. What do ya think? look pretty good? I only spent about 5 bucks for all of them. Not to pro looking and I wouldn't use them except for creative personal use but hey, it's better than nothing. Right?

Oh - Anyone ever seen this product before? Just happen to browse upon it. First I've seen it or anything like it and thought it looked interesting.


----------

